# How to beat the Heat



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

What are some of your tips for shooting in 100degree weather? What about your strings and equipment?

Anything you eat/drink on hot days that help.

Im going to wear a tennis type head band. I just cant stand sweat in the eyes or on my glasses. Looks silly but what the heck.:tongue:
DB


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

In NY it is always insanely humid in the summer. I usually where a hat when I shoot and drink lots of water. Also when my head gets hot I dunk my hat in the pool to get it nice and wet and cold. Is it humid in Oklahoma or no? Also, sometimes I will have a nice freeze popsicle which really hits the spot in the summer, lol.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> What are some of your tips for shooting in 100degree weather? What about your strings and equipment?
> 
> Anything you eat/drink on hot days that help.
> 
> ...



Get a big hat with a wide brim....

Bullfrog sunblock....it is sweatproof and works!

Sweatbands for the wrists....so your bowhand stays dry....

3D chair and stock it full of Gatorade or something and drink all the water you can find on the course....

In cycling, a 1% drop in hydration can cause up to a 5 percent decrease in performance. Not talking the same game, but you get the point....:beer:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

I cramped up pretty bad at a shoot earlier this year. 

So, I've started packing 2 bottles of the new low-cal gatorade with me. I mix it with water and drink 32-64 ounces while on the range (depending on how long it's taking to shoot). Also, since my chair is insulated I'm carrying a couple of zip lock bags of ice as well and keep some micro fiber cloths in them. When I feel like I'm starting to cook, I wrap one around my neck and put one on my head under my hat for a bit. I also try to plan ahead and really drink a lot of water and gatorade the day/night before.

That's helped the last 3 weekends for sure and it's been even hotter on those than the one that got me earlier.



Good idea on the headband. :thumb: 

I've been wearing a wrist band to try and keep my grip dry. Didn't think about adding a headband.. I'm going to try that since sweat in the eyes can be a killer..


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Thanks*



Scott.Barrett said:


> Get a big hat with a wide brim....
> 
> Bullfrog sunblock....it is sweatproof and works!
> 
> ...


Bullfrog sunblock. Wal Mart handle this? Good tips thanks
DB


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

According to the MLB baseball commentators on TV, you have to start drinking/stocking up on fluids the night before. If you try to do it while playing (shooting), it's too late.


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

FoggDogg said:


> According to the MLB baseball commentators on TV, you have to start drinking/stocking up on fluids the night before. If you try to do it while playing (shooting), it's too late.


Yep.

Try to keep your pee clear(lotsa water the day before) Lets you know you are well hydrated. Do this the day before and continue to consume lotsa fluid and you will be fine:thumbs_up

Fruits like watermelon, cantelope, etc will help keep you hydrated and full filling enough without making you feel sick b/c they are mostly water anyways. Fiber and carbs in the morning

Im thinking about bringing my chalk bag I use for lifting to keep my hands dry. My damn hinge gets sweaty and it changes my rotation. 

I will also by some sweat bands as that seem like a good idea as well.

good thread DB


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

The scariest day of My life was when My 16yo Son got seriously dehydrated after a morning Football practice (He's played every sport here in the Florida Heat since He could walk) and even though I knew In My mind it was Dehydration, it appeared to be a Stroke, half His face was numb and He was really slurring His speech, and every muscle in His body locked up. A trip to the ER, 6 IV bags and several 32oz cups of gatorade and He was back to normal... I still don't like to think about it...

I've lived in the Florida heat/humidity all My life, and thought I knew it all about Hydration, but I learned a lot through His ordeal. Do Not drink carbonated drinks, they are worse than not drinking anthing at all, also No Milk or anyting with a lot of Protein. Your body takes a lot of fluids just to break them down. When You get Dehydrated it's too late, like others said above, If You're not use to the Heat, start Hydrating Yourself the day(s) befor You expect to be in it...:thumbs_up


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

ABTABB said:


> The scariest day of My life was when My 16yo Son got seriously dehydrated after a morning Football practice (He's played every sport here in the Florida Heat since He could walk) and even though I knew In My mind it was Dehydration, it appeared to be a Stroke, half His face was numb and He was really slurring His speech, and every muscle in His body locked up. A trip to the ER, 6 IV bags and several 32oz cups of gatorade and He was back to normal... I still don't like to think about it...
> 
> I've lived in the Florida heat/humidity all My life, and thought I knew it all about Hydration, but I learned a lot through His ordeal. Do Not drink carbonated drinks, they are worse than not drinking anthing at all, also No Milk or anyting with a lot of Protein. Your body takes a lot of fluids just to break them down. When You get Dehydrated it's too late, like others said above, If You're not use to the Heat, start Hydrating Yourself the day(s) befor You expect to be in it...:thumbs_up



Same think happened to a 10yo on my son's team....I honestly thought he was going to die....

Drink fluids people!!!!!


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> What are some of your tips for shooting in 100 degree weather?


Stay inside where it's cool and don't shoot. :wink:


----------



## rs3711 (May 1, 2008)

Tried a Frogg Togg Chilly Pad Bandana yesterday while mowing. It seemed to work pretty well. Bandana still cool after 3 hours of mowing (in Louisiana).


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

ABTABB said:


> The scariest day of My life was when My 16yo Son got seriously dehydrated after a morning Football practice (He's played every sport here in the Florida Heat since He could walk) and even though I knew In My mind it was Dehydration, it appeared to be a Stroke, half His face was numb and He was really slurring His speech, and every muscle in His body locked up. A trip to the ER, 6 IV bags and several 32oz cups of gatorade and He was back to normal... I still don't like to think about it...
> 
> I've lived in the Florida heat/humidity all My life, and thought I knew it all about Hydration, but I learned a lot through His ordeal. *Do Not drink carbonated drinks, they are worse than not drinking anthing at all, also No Milk or anyting with a lot of Protein. Your body takes a lot of fluids just to break them down. When You get Dehydrated it's too late, like others said above, If You're not use to the Heat, start Hydrating Yourself the day(s) befor You expect to be in it...:thumbs_up*


Excellent advice! Seriously people, drink what your body was designed to drink, drink plenty of it and you will be fine in any situation. Carbonated drinks will make you sick for multiple reasons.... The idea of diluting the gatorade is perfect... 

When I used to ride cross country(moto) I would take a whole gatorade and dump it into my camelback and then fill the rest with water. A little nourishment, but mostly the vital necesity... WATER


----------



## emesa (Oct 19, 2009)

On days when I know I am going to be on the course for a long while, I make sure I put my 100oz camelback ino the fridge the night before. I also pack along some jerky, and make sure I am covered in sunscreen (cause I am white white WHITE:-D) I also wear a ball cap to keep the sun off my face.


----------



## ats (Jul 20, 2007)

rs3711 said:


> Tried a Frogg Togg Chilly Pad Bandana yesterday while mowing. It seemed to work pretty well. Bandana still cool after 3 hours of mowing (in Louisiana).


those chilly pads are the best thing since mini skirts


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Amen*



TANC said:


> Stay inside where it's cool and don't shoot. :wink:


Im getting to old for this HOT weather. I could certianly save alot of money staying at the house.
DB


----------



## 3dfevr#1 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Any retail place*

Sell the Frog Togg chilly pad?


----------



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

-Shaved Head 
-3 bottles of Vitamin Water
-loose fitting breathable shooter shirt
-Umbrella (handy for cutting the wind during shooting too)


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

take a lightweight seat
Straw Hat
Sunscreen
Golf Towel
Cool Max type material shirt.(light colors)
Drink 20 oz gatorade just before you start. Then water on the course.
an apple or an orange during a slow time.
Tell the group ahead to pick up the pace! :wink:


----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

DB is there room to set up a EZ up there ? First big shoot and dont wanna take it if there isnt room . I got a couple of those gel bandana things that go around your neck that soak up water and stay cool . those are going with me and a couple chairs and small table hat, sunscreen etc . gotta have a place to work on stuff just in case ya know . lots of water and powerade here and looking forward to lots of fun. DB or anyon else if ya need some shade or just wanna come yak at me I will have the blue ez up, green chair with the press on the table


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

I used Dryhands for golf for the first time last week and I plan on getting some for 3D for sure!!! It is a liquid that you rub on your hands and your hands stay dry for hours, even in rain. It is not sticky or greasy!!! This stuff is amazing!!! 

http://www.dryhands.com/

As far as water I always need to drink more than I do but to be properly hydrated you need to start at least 18hours before but the rule I teach and use is 48-72 hours before minimum. I find watered down gatorade works best for me.....Large hats help but last week also golfing I used a hand towel draped over my hat and over my neck and it helped a ton!!!

Also Cool Bandanas and also look at these coolvests and or hats!!!
http://coolbandanas.com/index.htm


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Rooms*



pure havoc said:


> DB is there room to set up a EZ up there ? First big shoot and dont wanna take it if there isnt room . I got a couple of those gel bandana things that go around your neck that soak up water and stay cool . those are going with me and a couple chairs and small table hat, sunscreen etc . gotta have a place to work on stuff just in case ya know . lots of water and powerade here and looking forward to lots of fun. DB or anyon else if ya need some shade or just wanna come yak at me I will have the blue ez up, green chair with the press on the table


I would not think on the shoot sight. Might set it up at the motel. But the ez press guys will be there and you could always use there. Im fixing to head out at around 1:00today and drive eight hours today. Shoot the City shoot tommorrow.


----------



## Bullfrog15 (Mar 20, 2009)

Tote a small flexible cooler, fill it 1/4 the way with water. Fill another 1/4 with ice. Then pour a half a bottle of "Spirits of ammonia". This is also the best stuff since the mini skirt. Put rags in the mix, as you heat up take a rag wipe your face,neck and arms. Then re dip, ring it out and put the rag over your mouth and nose and breath in for a few seconds. The spirits open up the pores in your nose and helps get you a little more oxygen. it's great. got me through 20 years of playing softball here in Arkansas.
Just my $.02:shade:


----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

Daniel Boone said:


> I would not think on the shoot sight. Might set it up at the motel. But the ez press guys will be there and you could always use there. Im fixing to head out at around 1:00today and drive eight hours today. Shoot the City shoot tommorrow.


Cool I will leave the press at home then one less thing i have to take with me . Still taking the ez up just in case . there is a chance of rain on friday and sat and I would like to be able to throw it up if needed for some cover from the sun and rain if it happens SHHHHHH ..... I couldnt get off of work as were to busy for me to leave til thursday night or early friday morning but I will be shooting the team shoot also . Oh and dont forget your thermacell guys . you just never know and dont leave home without it


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

Go out and run a chainsaw 40 hours a week in the heat before you go shoot. Then when your just shooting a bow it's basically like the a/c's on. That's what I do. 


















P.S. What I do SUCKS, and I wouldn't recommend it to anyone. That's actually why i'm not at work today. We work 10 hour days and it hit 100 yesterday and I just got to hot. So i'm in the a/c today. It's ukey:ukey: out there.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

asa_low12 said:


> Go out and run a chainsaw 40 hours a week in the heat before you go shoot. Then when your just shooting a bow it's basically like the a/c's on. That's what I do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




92 and 93 in metropolis is going to be easy compared to 100 and 98 here. It looks like our humidity is higher here too.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Ok so from a medical look at it.....

Eat carbs, preferably complex carbs as it keeps your electrolytes up, 

Drink water for 1-2 days prior to event mixing in gatorade or some other sport drink to balance your systems carbs. 

During the event drink a mix of water and gatorade and eat something. 

If you drink to much water you can become water intoxicated and it will put you in a bad bad way in a hurry.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

DocMort said:


> Ok so from a medical look at it.....
> 
> Eat carbs, preferably complex carbs as it keeps your electrolytes up,
> 
> ...


Yup Hypernatremia, water intoxification, is a bad thing. We see that every now and again in the Army because leaders push so much water and depletes the Electrolytes and sodium from body and muscles. 

One great thing to help for cramps, I learned from a trainer for marathons, is drink pickle juice after long or heavy endurance activities........replenishes body quick!!!


Snickers or peanuts are great for protein if you dont have protein bars.


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

rs3711 said:


> Tried a Frogg Togg Chilly Pad Bandana yesterday while mowing. It seemed to work pretty well. Bandana still cool after 3 hours of mowing (in Louisiana).


Im heading right now to go get some of those Frogg Togg chilly Pads... Hopefully they'll have em.... Great idea !


----------



## j.irvin (Sep 21, 2009)

I usually just drink plenty of high quality H20. Hopefully it will be at least 10 degrees cooler this year in Metropolis.


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow I did not know that you could drink too much water!!!! Holy cow

What does it make your body do??? I drink a lot of water, Especially when I'm workin out etc. Maybe a gallon a day... Is that too much? I drink Gatorade and stuff as well, but didn't realize it was possible to have too much. Thanks for the info


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

drockw said:


> Wow I did not know that you could drink too much water!!!! Holy cow
> 
> What does it make your body do??? I drink a lot of water, Especially when I'm workin out etc. Maybe a gallon a day... Is that too much? I drink Gatorade and stuff as well, but didn't realize it was possible to have too much. Thanks for the info


OK sorry for the mistake....long day at work Hypernatremia is elevated sodium levels I meant:
Hyponatremia is a metabolic condition in which there is not enough sodium (salt) in the body fluids outside the cells.

Hyponatremia signs and symptoms may include:

* Nausea and vomiting
* Headache
* Confusion
* Lethargy
* Fatigue
* Appetite loss
* Restlessness and irritability
* Muscle weakness, spasms or cramps
* Seizures
* Decreased consciousness or coma
However you will also start seeing your urine look really dark almost the color of tea on severe cases.

Most soldiers and or people I see have this issue is because they skip meals and only drink water and no natural juices or Gatoraide drinks. When you dont eat your body doesnt absorb salts and electrolytes,,,,,,,,,drinking too much water just dilutes your sodium and electrolyte levels in your ssystem......like watering down any drinks if you just keep adding water to Koolaid as you take a glass without adding Koolaid packets. 


Hope this helps


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I take towels and wet them and put them around my neck while shooting in the heat. Works for me and really helps cool me down.

It is sad that I am excited about it only being 90 there this weekend...dang!!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I forgot: A golf glove on my bow-hand. Keeps my hand on the bow, and also helps in pulling those hard sticking arrows.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I am trying to find a couple of rosin bags and am coming up empty handed....anyone have any access to any? I would gladly pay you for a couple if you can get them!!


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Basically for the water intoxication it has the symptoms of Heat injuries so if you haven't been eating and have been drinking plain water all day you might want to try and mix it up with some gatorade or as BC said Pickle Juice and a Nanner work great. Dark chocolate also works for cramps.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

asa_low12 said:


> Go out and run a chainsaw 40 hours a week in the heat before you go shoot. Then when your just shooting a bow it's basically like the a/c's on. That's what I do.
> 
> P.S. What I do SUCKS, and I wouldn't recommend it to anyone. That's actually why i'm not at work today. We work 10 hour days and it hit 100 yesterday and I just got to hot. So i'm in the a/c today. It's ukey:ukey: out there.


I worked in the log woods 4-5 years. It will definately make you feel like you can handle just about anything.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> I am trying to find a couple of rosin bags and am coming up empty handed....anyone have any access to any? I would gladly pay you for a couple if you can get them!!


Look into the Dryhands that I linked above!!! It works GREAT!!!



mag41vance said:


> I forgot: A golf glove on my bow-hand. Keeps my hand on the bow, and also helps in pulling those hard sticking arrows.


That will work as well.....heck before I found the Dryhands when it got really hot or raining a little I would actually use a Baseball batters glove!!


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Great*



DocMort said:


> Basically for the water intoxication it has the symptoms of Heat injuries so if you haven't been eating and have been drinking plain water all day you might want to try and mix it up with some gatorade or as BC said Pickle Juice and a Nanner work great. Dark chocolate also works for cramps.


Really Great tips guys, lots of stuff I didn't know. 

The BEST tip by far is the Dark Chocolate tip, :teeth:
Also love the tips for the sweat bands, thought those went out of style in the 80's:shade: Will any sporting goods store carry them?? like Dick's??

I have a cooler in my shooting stool, and I Freeze a couple bottles of water or gatorade the night before that way it stays cooler longer and I don't have to weigh by chair down with a lot of extra ice.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

XForce Girl said:


> Really Great tips guys, lots of stuff I didn't know.
> 
> The BEST tip by far is the Dark Chocolate tip, :teeth:
> Also love the tips for the sweat bands, thought those went out of style in the 80's:shade: Will any sporting goods store carry them?? like Dick's??
> ...


Check any sporting goods section that carries tennis items. They will have sweat bands there for sure.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Can't believe no one has mentioned ammonia spirits. Get yourself a freezer bag put some ice in it and dump a few good "glugs" of ammonia spirits in. Every so often dip a hanky in and wipe your face and neck off. A few good whiffs of this and you will feel fresh and revived. 

I know it isn't going to keep you hydrated, drinking plenty of water is the only thing that will do that. If you ain't peeing you ain't drinking enough .

We use to have a big bucket of ice water with ammonia spirits in it at the end of the bench in the dugout when I played ball as a kid, workedthen and I still use it to this day.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

TN ARCHER said:


> Can't believe no one has mentioned ammonia spirits. Get yourself a freezer bag put some ice in it and dump a few good "glugs" of ammonia spirits in. Every so often dip a hanky in and wipe your face and neck off. A few good whiffs of this and you will feel fresh and revived.
> 
> I know it isn't going to keep you hydrated, drinking plenty of water is the only thing that will do that. If you ain't peeing you ain't drinking enough .
> 
> We use to have a big bucket of ice water with ammonia spirits in it at the end of the bench in the dugout when I played ball as a kid, workedthen and I still use it to this day.



OK where do you get Ammonia Spirits? Wlagrrens here never heard of it and GNC doesnt carry it either. What is the "real" use for it and or what section of store do you find it in? Where can I buy online?


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

During the shoot, drink plenty of warm butter milk. YUM YUM :darkbeer:


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

wow...great idea from reading this thread, someone sell frozen gatorades and waters at the ASA events...should be a moneymaker!


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

*You got to promise not to tell!*

4 or 5 years ago, but who cares, heat became a real problem for me. You know, collapsing to the ground, taking off my hat and clothes to cool off as quickly as I could, crawling under the first shade I could find, ( there's not much shade here), and my fellow archers looking at me squirm as I lay on the ground saying " We gonna shoot or what? ", and others rushing to my aid before I die of heat stroke. Thanks to Doug Auckland, I survived.

Anyway I've been there and here's is what I do to keep shooting archery in the heat at the age of 66 .

1. Of course wear white and thin clothing. New stuff is just to hot. Wash it until it is free of the sizing from the factory. I have taken up wearing shorts now and it's a great improvement for being cooler. I even wear sleeveless shirts, but not not everyone can tan like I do. They usually burn. I'm lucky in that department. I can't stand the heat, but I tan beautifully and I even wear sunscreen.

2. I can not even wear my cool looking archery hats anymore. They are just too hot. I wear sun visors. Bob Borges says I look like a girl wearing one, but it works to keep me cooler. I wear the flimsy ones, but the Pro golfer wear some real nice solid looking visors, but they are a little too hot for me. I've still got my hair on top so sunburning of top of my head is not a problem for me.

3. When Doug Auckland rescued the first time he introduced me to Gatorade and I drink it all the time now while shooting in the heat and sun, but sometimes I still have the heat sickness if I over do it. I've gotten better at the recovery rate now. The first time I was sick and down for over a hour and now in 15 minutes I back at it again.

These are just some of the steps I take to keep cool so I can keep shooting archery on our beautiful, but very hot Field range here in the Four Corners. I do other things too, to keep cool, but that's not for here to say. 

The Grand Field is coming up in July and I'm hoping for a cool day so I can participate because anything over 90 degrees is deadly for me.

Hope this help someone to keep shooting. r302 :teeth:


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

TTT where is everyone finding Ammonia Spirits? I found online for 2.99 for 2oz bottle but wonder where else you find it....Rite Aid and Walgreens dont carry they toldme to check smaller independant drug stores so gonna check tomorrow....but not looking too good around here


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

bcbow1971 said:


> TTT where is everyone finding Ammonia Spirits? I found online for 2.99 for 2oz bottle but wonder where else you find it....Rite Aid and Walgreens dont carry they toldme to check smaller independant drug stores so gonna check tomorrow....but not looking too good around here


Sorry for the delay. I get mine at Walmart. The smaller drug stores will order it for you if you ask, but you just as well get it online then.

Do a search on it and you should find a lot of blogs with the uses that people have for it. 

I had read that back when drug stores still had coke fountains in them and made real shakes, people would order ammonia cokes. A coke with a few drops of ammonia spirits in it, seems to help with nerves and upset stomachs.

Turns out I didn't need it this weekend, Metropolis was a cake walk this year compared to years past. It was in my stool, just incase.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

TN ARCHER said:


> Sorry for the delay. I get mine at Walmart. The smaller drug stores will order it for you if you ask, but you just as well get it online then.
> 
> Do a search on it and you should find a lot of blogs with the uses that people have for it.
> 
> ...


What area do you look in Walley World? Pharmacy or on the shelf?


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

bcbow1971 said:


> What area do you look in Walley World? Pharmacy or on the shelf?


It is in the pharmacy area on the shelf. just ask someone in the pharmacy they should know where it is if they have it.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

TN ARCHER said:


> It is in the pharmacy area on the shelf. just ask someone in the pharmacy they should know where it is if they have it.


Sweet thanks I will try and see if they carry it here!


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

I work in the heat all day, then come home and either work or shoot in it, I am outside 98% of the day from 5:45am til around 8:45-9pm, Doesn't bother me a bit, just drink alittle more water than normal and maybe a few Gatorades, My equipment, well I build my own strings so they are good and everything else isn't affected by the heat that bad. At a shoot I take 2 banana's, one I eat before and one half way through and a few bottle of water and I am good to go, sweat and all, lol Sweating is good for ya:shade:


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

fletched said:


> During the shoot, drink plenty of warm butter milk. YUM YUM :darkbeer:


LOL!!! I almost got sick just reading that post, lol, I hate buttermilk!! YAAKK!!


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Im one of those Guys that seem to shoot better in the Heat even though i hate the heat!!!!!! jeans, shirt, And snuff


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

ttt


----------

